# White Pigeon - Durham NC



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A rescuer in Durham NC has contacted me asking for assistance in finding a good home for a white pigeon. If you are willing to adopt this pigeon, please let me know. Shipping is NOT an option .. this needs to be a local enough adoption to be handled without shipping.

Terry


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Terry......let me know if no-one is found to adopt this bird. I could swing by Durham saturday the 17th and pick it up on my way back from Monroe. Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say I'd adopt it, but Durham is too far out of the way for us to go. Hope you guys figure out who's gonna take him in


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maggie isn't that far from Durham. I suppose the bird isn't banded huh?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jim, if you can take him in I would greatly appreciate it. We're at capacity and just can't take in any more permanents. One entire aviary is now devoted to those we can't release and it is full. The other one has about 30 that will be released sometime this spring but then we'll be getting in others to rehab. 

Breaks my heart but we're having to say no more and more because of our age and health.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

j_birds said:


> Terry......let me know if no-one is found to adopt this bird. I could swing by Durham saturday the 17th and pick it up on my way back from Monroe. Jim


Thank you, Jim! I'll get you in touch with the rehabber who has the bird. Renee, I've asked about a band but haven't heard back yet. Thanks for replying, Maggie. Believe me, I know how it is!

Terry


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Thank you, Jim! I'll get you in touch with the rehabber who has the bird. Renee, I've asked about a band but haven't heard back yet. Thanks for replying, Maggie. Believe me, I know how it is!
> 
> Terry


Terry I got the e-mail, but haven't heard from them yet. Will let you know what I find out. Jim


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

If anyone wants this unbanded bird and can go get it let terry or i know. don't think i am going to be able to connect with this person. They are way to far out of the route I will be going Saturday. It is a white homer with no leg band. Jim


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

j_birds said:


> If anyone wants this unbanded bird and can go get it let terry or i know. don't think i am going to be able to connect with this person. They are way to far out of the route I will be going Saturday. It is a white homer with no leg band. Jim


Could the finder meet you on your route?


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

We have it worked out as far as I know. They will meet me near instate 40 on my way up friday.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's wonderful new!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Jim. I hope it works out OK for all concerned! Thank you so much for taking this bird in!

Terry


----------



## j_birds (Sep 8, 2008)

Terry...I already found a Good home for the white pigeon from Durham NC. Man said he had been by my house several times to see about getting some birds but could never catch me home. I know this guy very well. He will take care of it.


Good things do still happen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

j_birds said:


> Terry...I already found a Good home for the white pigeon from Durham NC. Man said he had been by my house several times to see about getting some birds but could never catch me home. I know this guy very well. He will take care of it.
> 
> 
> Good things do still happen


Excellent! I'm glad this has all worked out!

Terry


----------

